# Firearm training



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

rickfromillinois did a thread on what a person that didn't own a gun should buy. With a list in order it's a good
thread but it lead me to a question,, If a person doesn't own a gun then he probably doesn't have clue on safety 
or how to use it. Where does he go to get some training on not only the safety issues but how to shoot and 
clean the guns? I would think a little training would come in handy in a shtf situation.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

That would best be ask locally where you purchase the firearms.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Most clubs and ranges have folks that can teach the basics. They can be expensive to join but they usually have "public" sight-in days with range officers on hand. Some police departments have training for women (sexist folks) but not for men. There are likely people who put on courses for training or you can contact the manufacturer to get what training aids they have.

I have found that the folks at the range are willing to help folks that are new to the sport in most any way they can.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Most lgs will be able to help you or recommend someone to help with training. 

And training should not be just a one time thing. Keep it up as budget and time allows.


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

The National Shooting Sports Foundation (NSSF) offers range training for first time shooters under their First Shots seminar program - offered FREE at sponsoring gun ranges.

First Shots Calendar of Events | NSSF


----------



## Old Man (Dec 10, 2012)

Take a NRA basic pistol course. It is make for just that question.


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

Contact the NRA I'm sure they can put you in contact with someone in your area that does safety courses. Basic hunter safety course will give you some firearms safety training also.

-Infidel


----------

